# Wheel Stud



## JCarr (May 5, 2011)

So I bought a 2006 GTO w/32k on it last month. Breaks begain to squeak so I decided I would change the pads. Discovered that one of the lug nuts is stuck to the stud and the stud is stripped from the hub. Guessing that the lug nut was cross threaded on, so now the stud and lug nut just spin togother. Anyone else had this issue? Any suggestions on "breaking" the stud without damaging the rim?
Thanks,
Joe :confused


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

JCarr said:


> So I bought a 2006 GTO w/32k on it last month. *Breaks *begain to squeak so I decided I would change the pads. Discovered that one of the lug nuts is stuck to the stud and the stud is stripped from the hub. Guessing that the lug nut was cross threaded on, so now the stud and lug nut just spin togother. Anyone else had this issue? Any suggestions on "breaking" the stud without damaging the rim?
> Thanks,
> Joe :confused


Maybe "*brakes*"? You may have to drill the old nut off. Drill a small pilot hole and then use a larger bit. I'd also replace the studs with "Camaro/Corvette" ARP studs 100-7708


----------

